# Audi R8 Facelift Basically Revealed in Collection of New Spy Photos



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Autoblog has posted a story this week that includes at least two sets of spy photos of the upcoming facelifted R8. One set shows a black coupe and the other (partially seen above) shows a grey roadster.

In the shots you can plainly see changes to the nose, headlights, taillights and more. Shots are consistent with changes like the round R8 GT style exhaust tips standard on all models of R8 going forward. Engine choices will remain though we hear the somewhat clunky single clutch R-tronic will make way for a dual clutch DSG style automatic option.

As of this writing we believe the new facelifted R8 will make its first auto show appearance at September's Paris Motor Show just as the original did years ago.

Check out a nice collection of shots of both coupe and Spyder at Autoblog after the jump.

* AutoBlog.com *


----------

